# Review: Kershaw "Chive" by Ken Onion



## Cruentus

Hey knife lovers! Now, I know a lot of you on this board collect knives, and would spend $100, $200, $300 on a good custom blade. Some of you will go even higher then that. I like knife tactics better then I do the blades themselves, so I only know what is nessicary about the blades to get by. So I won't be discussing the type steel or craftsmenship, and I won't be discussing your knives that cost over $100. I'll let the real collectors give the more in depth reviews on the higher priced commodities.

I am going to give reviews on functioning blades that are relatively inexpensive. Blades that are of a decent quality, but that any martial artist could get their hands on w/o having to worry about breaking their budget.

Anyways, I was at a Wall-Mart on the West side of the state (Michigan) over the weekend. The Fiancee' and my future mother in law was looking at fabrics that were on sale. This means that I had a good hour to kill. Considering that looking at fabrics for an hour was just way more fun then I could handle, rolleyes I decided to look around the store. So, being as male as I am, I migrated to the camping/hunting/firearms section of the store.
While looking at some reasonably priced rifles and shot guns, I decided to see what they had in stock for blades. They actually had a better then flea market grade stock of tacticle folders. 

I then noticed the Kershaw label. I didn't know that Wall-mart carried Kershaw! It is not my favorite label, but they make some pretty decent knives sometimes. So, I decided to look at the "Chive."

Here is a link to some pics. of the knife: http://www.islandsecuritystore.com/...ml?OVRAW=Kershaw&OVKEY=kershaw&OVMTC=standard 

I would like to call this one the ultimate "executive" folder. For a guy who wears a suit all day, like me, this is a great carrier. The blade is only about an inch and a half in length, with only a 2 1/2 to 3 inch handle. It is small and light, and easy to carry with a suit. 

As you can see in the picture, the blade shape is a bit unique, with a slight "wave." This design makes it ideal for thrusting or slicing. Now for those of you who study knife tactics, you know that the capabilities of a small knife should not be underestimated, and in many cases the smaller blade is more of a worry then a larger one.

I'll cover a little about "grip" on this smaller knife here, because not everyone will know the proper way to handle a small blade, being used to larger "trainers." The grip on this blade is most useful with the blade up with sharp edge facing away from your body, with the index finger behind the blade, with the handle secured firmly between the middle finger and thumb. You can also grip this blade with the thumb behind the blade, or thumb on the handle behind the "ramp" of the blade. The handle is too small to execute an "ice pick" or reverse grip with blade facing towards, or away from body, and I don't find the shape of the handle condusive to having the blade up with sharp edge facing towards the body either (unless your "clipping"). These other grips can be modified to make work, but could be dangerous to the holder. The blade is most comfortably held with blade up and outward facing, with fingers supporting to prevent slipping. You can do a blade up grip, with the edge facing off to the side (to the right or left) w/o putting yourself into danger, but because the blade is so small this isn't advantagious from a tacticle standpoint. If you know how to "clip" (where the blade is upward with edge facing your body, and thumb is out and used to grab a wrist, or body part, while the blade cuts while the thumb grabs) this little blade is good for that also. 

What I liked the most about this tool, however, is that it is designed to be able to open quickly. All you have to do is press on the back ramp "button" or ramp on the back of the handle, and it opens automatically. There is no "flipping" needed or gravity needed. The mechanism technically is not spring loaded, so it should be perfectly legal in your state. If drawn appropriatly and with little practice, this knife should open just as fast as any switch, gravity, or automatic opener out there; if not faster. This mechanism is why I prefer the "finger behind Blade" grip; I can open the blade quickly just by pressing with my index finger, and I am ready for action with little grip adjustments needed.

My only critique on this tool is that the belt or pocket clip is "nose up", when it needs to be "nose down." A "nose down" so it can draw more quickly. An easy adjustment can be made however. As soon as I get to the hardware store, I can turn the clip around; it has screw holes on the other side of the handle so I can do just that.

Total cost for this knife at wall-mart: 29 buck plus tax!

So, I would say that for someone who wants to carry a vary small blade everyday, the Kershaw Ken Onion Chive is the best bang for your buck, and the best tacticle baby knife you can buy. So, see if your nearest Wall-mart carries this blade. You will see for yourself why I would consider this the ultimate "executive" carrier.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Reviews of inexpensive knives are always appreciated! I _very_ rarely buy expensive ones.


----------



## satans.barber

I've got a Rainbow Chive:

http://satansbarber.co.uk/blades/chive.htm

Ian.


----------



## arnisandyz

I picked up a scallion, its a little larger than the chive, but still small.

I like it.  The opening mechanism works good as mentioned and the size is perfect for light carry.

Don't think I'll ever use the locking feature (locks the blade closed) or the thumb stud.  Don't know why they even put it on the knife.  I got the half serrated version and when  I use the thumbstud, my thumb ends up on the bottom part of the blade because of the "assist" opening.  You could probably get used to pulling the thumb back once the motion is started with practice though.

andy


----------



## Phil Elmore

I recently purchased one of the assisted-opening Onion/Kershaws at Wal*Mart for under 30 dollars, if I remember the price correctly.  This one's partially serrated with a 2-1/2 inch blade.

The opening mechanism is very fast, which gives the knife good "Wow!" factor and leads to lots of openings just for fun.  As has been previous mentioned, the thumb studs are unnecessary -- and even unsafe, as the spring assist is so powerful that you run the risk fo cutting your own finger if you try to thumb open the blade and then lose traction as the blade takes off.

The serrations are strange -- they are rounded, rather than pointed like teeth.  I do not prefer this configuration as I don't think the rounded teeth have the same "grab" and "bite" that pionted serrations have.

My knife was configured for "tip down" out of the box, which is preferable because it is safer.  There do not appear to be any screw holes for reversing the clip, either for "tip up" or left-hand carry.

The bolt-action "safety" is, to my mind, useless.  It cannot be easily activated while drawing the knife and has a tacked-on, afterthought feel to it.

Despite my quibbles this is a great little pocketknife for the money.  It's too small to really be a "tactical folder," but it's a fun little gadget that will make a great package-opener for Christmas presents.


----------



## Cruentus

Just to add on here...

I also have the Scallion, which is a bit larger, but same design. I agree that I don't like the safety either. The thumb studs on the bigger version of the scallion are much more useful then the chive.

PAUL


----------



## arnisandyz

I was looking at the scallion a little closer.  It looks like the thumb studs are also used as reinforcement "stops' that might prevent the knife from folding over backwards when heavy pressure is used when cutting (if your using heavy pressure with this knife your using the wrong knife).  I'm with Phil, the thumb studs are a dangerous design that will take a piece of your thumb if your not used to the knife.  If your hand is in position to use the thumb studs than its also in position to do the index finger opening.  Dexterity in the index finger is much greater than the thumb, ever hear the term "I'm all thumbs?"  

Andy


----------



## Phil Elmore

I had the same complaint about what looked like thumb studs on the blade of the CUDA MAXX, which is designed to be opened with a flip of the guard.  I was told that the studs weren't for opening at all, but served as blade stops.  That may indeed be the case with the Kershaw(s).


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *I had the same complaint about what looked like thumb studs on the blade of the CUDA MAXX, which is designed to be opened with a flip of the guard.  I was told that the studs weren't for opening at all, but served as blade stops.  That may indeed be the case with the Kershaw(s). *



It does look like the case, now that you guys mention it. I find the thumb studs useful for opening on the bigger version (scallion), but not on the chive because its too hard to hold and I feel at risk of cutting myself by using the thumb studs.

In either case, I find that my drawing ability has increased significantly in speed with the mechanism.

Serrations: Yes they are different. I found that out of the factory, my serrations on my scallion didn't have the bite I wanted either (my chive is not serraded). I found them very easy to sharpen though (especially on the spyderco sharpmaker I just got), and now they rip like no other. Perhaps "easier to sharpen" might be a benefit of this style of serrations. I would recommend resharpening this blade if you have serrations, if you have a good sharpening kit.



> My knife was configured for "tip down" out of the box, which is preferable because it is safer. There do not appear to be any screw holes for reversing the clip, either for "tip up" or left-hand carry.



It appears finagleable (new word...heh). At first I thought there were holes to switch the clip, but it doesn't appear to be their design. But there are holes...I think I can use the holes that are there to finagle a tip down carry. I am going to try it sometime, and I'll repost and let you know my results!


----------



## arnisandyz

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *I had the same complaint about what looked like thumb studs on the blade of the CUDA MAXX, which is designed to be opened with a flip of the guard.  I was told that the studs weren't for opening at all, but served as blade stops.  That may indeed be the case with the Kershaw(s). *



On the scallion, they definately LOOK like thumb studs your suppose to use, they have a texture to it that actually increases the grip. (not really a texture, hard to explain to those that haven't held the knife but 3 real small studs one on top of the other that creates a texture).  I think they could have achieved the goal of a blade stop with smaller/shorter studs that don't work as an opening device.  I can almost see someone not familiar with the knife losing a piece of there thumb.


----------



## Cthulhu

I just picked up a Kershaw Scallion as a late Christmas stocking stuffer.  As mentioned before, it is a small pocketknife, with only a 2.25in. blade, though it is bigger than the Chive.

I'm the only one who likes the locking stud feature it seems   Here's my reason:  I'm not going to be carrying the thing around with me when I'm at home, which means I'll likely have it put someplace relatively out of the way.  However, my daughter is infamous for getting into places relatively out of the way.  I'm pretty sure she couldn't work the locking stud, so if she does get a hold of the knife, all I have to worry about is her throwing it at me as I don't think she could get that stud unlocked.  The assited opening is pretty sensitive and it would be extremely easy for a child to flick the blade out if the lock was disengaged.

If the opening ramp were just a few millimeters higher, I imagine the Chive would work very similar to the Emerson Wave system.  Pity.  Either way, I like it.  I foresee it being a very nice utility blade.

Cthulhu


----------



## pknox

A little bit off topic, but than again, maybe not...

Just curious, but with using names like Chive and Scallion, do you guys know if Kershaw makes kitchen knives as well?  I was looking to give one (or, hopefully, a set) as a gift, and I wouldn't be surprised if the price and quality ratio would be similar if they made those as well.  Do they have a website?


----------



## arnisandyz

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *A little bit off topic, but than again, maybe not...
> 
> Just curious, but with using names like Chive and Scallion, do you guys know if Kershaw makes kitchen knives as well?  I was looking to give one (or, hopefully, a set) as a gift, and I wouldn't be surprised if the price and quality ratio would be similar if they made those as well.  Do they have a website? *



"Chive" and "Scallion" are in reference to the Custom Knife Designer Ken Onion, nothing to do with preparing food.  You can find a bunch of high quality kitchen knives here though  http://www.1sks.com/store/kitchen-knives.html


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *A little bit off topic, but than again, maybe not...
> 
> Just curious, but with using names like Chive and Scallion, do you guys know if Kershaw makes kitchen knives as well?  I was looking to give one (or, hopefully, a set) as a gift, and I wouldn't be surprised if the price and quality ratio would be similar if they made those as well.  Do they have a website? *



Not sure that they make kitchen knives, but the names Chive and Scallion are from the designer who's name is Onion.


----------



## pknox

Ah, I see.


----------



## OULobo

Consequently, the website does have a large selection of fine looking kitchen knives.


----------



## pknox

Cool!  Is it the site Paul mentioned ( http://www.islandsecuritystore.com/...&OVMTC=standard), or are you looking at a different one?


----------



## OULobo

I was just browsing at www.kershawknives.com. They have the knives and suggested retail prices, but I don't know if you can order from them.


----------



## Marvin

Whats the difference between the Leek and the Chive?


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Marvin _
> *Whats the difference between the Leek and the Chive? *



I bought a leek about two weeks ago. I think the differances include linerlock (chive) vs. framelock (leek) and a different blade design.  I think the chive is the smaller version of the scallion.


----------



## KenpoTex

I've got to say that the Scallion and the Chive are a little small for my taste.  for you other guys out there that prefer a "sticker" with a longer blade you might also check out the Blackout and the Boa both of which are also, I believe, designed by Ken Onion.  I had a Blackout for a short time but the lock was defective so I sent it back.  however I'm sure mine was just a lemon.  I don't care for the Boa personally because the assisted opening is too slow, it's almost as if they took the one off one of the smaller models and put it on that one and due to the blade length (approx. 4") it doesn't pop it out fast enough.  Another Kershaw design that I've been impressed with is the Vapor, it's not assisted but it's still a pretty sweet knife.


----------



## arnisandyz

Have you guys seen the SOG Blink?  It looks like a direct competitor to the scallion/chive series in size and function.


----------



## Kenpodoc

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I picked up a scallion, its a little larger than the chive, but still small.
> 
> I like it.  The opening mechanism works good as mentioned and the size is perfect for light carry.
> 
> Don't think I'll ever use the locking feature (locks the blade closed) or the thumb stud.  Don't know why they even put it on the knife.  I got the half serrated version and when  I use the thumbstud, my thumb ends up on the bottom part of the blade because of the "assist" opening.  You could probably get used to pulling the thumb back once the motion is started with practice though.
> 
> andy


I got the chive as my everyday executive style knife and its a good little knife.  I wondered about the thumb stud for a while, it's useless for one handed opening. I think that the thumb stud is there for regions where a knife legally must open with two hands. The stud allows you to use two hands when necessary.

Jeff


----------



## Cthulhu

Actually, I think the studs are what help keep the blade from swinging too far back when open.  If you look at the knife with the blade out, you see that the studs rest into slight detents.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kenpodoc

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Actually, I think the studs are what help keep the blade from swinging too far back when open.  If you look at the knife with the blade out, you see that the studs rest into slight detents.
> 
> Cthulhu


Agreed.  It's remarkable how often the simple answer is the right answer.

 

Jeff


----------



## Stick Dummy

I have a Chive that was purchased for formal wear, e.g. a Tuxedo wedding in a VERY FANCY downtown Manhattan, NYC location.  It fit the bill perfectly with the addition of a small piece of skateboard tape to the non-clipped side.

 I've found that with a pair of Levis - either watch or front pocket, if you grasp the bottom of the pocket clip while deploying, the button lock/safety usually releases, and could be removed or loctited open if necessary.

As far as not being "tactical", if the Chive is in my hand Sakal grip when needed, thats enough knife for me............. :asian:


----------



## KyleShort

I own a Chive and enjoy using it as an EDC...very elegant and fast opening with a viscious little blade.  However I am no longer fond of it for self defense.  I opened it up one day and went to town on my tire stack and it was tough to keep the little bugger from flying out my hands (which it did on many slashes and tabs).

Now I am back to my Spyderco Delica which is a LOT grippier, has a more menacing blade and is very light and fast.  Of course when even more discretion is called for (such as client meetings) I still clip up my Chive.


----------



## Cruentus

KyleShort said:
			
		

> I own a Chive and enjoy using it as an EDC...very elegant and fast opening with a viscious little blade.  However I am no longer fond of it for self defense.  I opened it up one day and went to town on my tire stack and it was tough to keep the little bugger from flying out my hands (which it did on many slashes and tabs).
> 
> Now I am back to my Spyderco Delica which is a LOT grippier, has a more menacing blade and is very light and fast.  Of course when even more discretion is called for (such as client meetings) I still clip up my Chive.



2 things.

#1 Change Grips. The handle fits my hand perfectly for an index finger grip (Index finger along the back of the blade) for non-lethal techniques. If I need to go lethal, I can easily switch to a different grip, like the "clip grip" (thumb facing blade to "clip" vitals). If you use a traditional grip, I agree that the chive is too small and will fly out of the hands. Changing your grip will make the tool effective.

#2 Skateboard grip tape: THis isn't nessicary, but can be helpful if it still slips out.

 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

pknox said:
			
		

> do you guys know if Kershaw makes kitchen knives as well?


As a matter of fact, Kershaw DOES make kitchen knives as well, though you probably won't find them orderable in martial arts magazines.  I find mine in Excalibur, a retail edged weapon, tool and supply store.


----------



## shesulsa

Also, though I usually remove the clip from my knives, I like to clip these little stickers to my bra straps and wherever else I can hide them.  

Just a little advice for the other blade ladies out there.


----------

